# [Video] How To Solve A Rubiks Cube BlindFolded( OLd Pochman) Just Intro



## MustafaHadaKing (Jul 13, 2011)

Y Perm:R U' R' U' [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F R }
R Perm:[R' U2 R U2] [R' F] [R U R' U'] [R' F'] R2 U'

Edge Algs
T Perm: [R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F']
Ja Perm:[R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U'}
Jb Perm R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVI9CiCIUW4

First 4 algs are from badmephistos Plls, Last is from cubefreak.net

This is my first video, so i was wondering if this helped and i should continue with the rest of the videos or not. I know theres already a lot of good tutorials on how to solve a cube blindfolded so im just asking if i should continue on making vids on this topic or we dont need anymore. Some advice would help to.

Thanks


******NEW VIDEO WITH CORRECT VIEW********** 



 its a whole new video saying the same things though....


----------



## DrJorge (Jul 13, 2011)

are point of view is backwards of you, otherwise its very clear and i can understand it well


----------



## MustafaHadaKing (Jul 13, 2011)

well, im was using my computer as a camera, so i might try something new


----------



## MustafaHadaKing (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas on how to do that on a computer camera


----------



## wontolla (Jul 14, 2011)

MustafaHadaKing said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to do that on a computer camera


 
That wouldn't work. What we need to see is the cube from your perspective and not a mirrored image of the side that you are not looking at.

What you can do is turn around yourself in such a way that the camera is above your shoulder. Or the best solution is a webcam attached to your forehead.


----------



## MustafaHadaKing (Jul 14, 2011)

added a new video with the correct view, its just a remake of the first video but witht eh correct view..... the explanation might be better in the first but i cant tell. any more feedback and the titile on the secend video says project 2 for some reason dont worry bout that...


----------

